# Bug Off Garlic (just ordered our first container)



## Disavio (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

How would I add BOG to my dogs diet - just sprinkle it over the kibble? Or any other smart tricks would be appreciated just in case they don't like it.

Mike


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I sprinkle it over the raw food, dogs eat it readily...you may have to soak the kibble a bit so the granules stick to the kibble. It also comes in pill form, I wish I'd ordered pills instead of the powder.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I soak the kibble and add it routinely and he has not problem with it but he is not a picky eater. I make up "supplement packs" in little plastic cups with lids so that each day I have them ready to put on the food.....I make a whole weeks worth at once.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I just ordered it too and we're on day two of it. Wow - it really sinks! I think I'm going to stick to two scoops/day because any more than one scoop in a meal seems so overwhelming. I'd feel bad if that's all he tastes in his food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree...I give one scoop and the dogs are eating it, but two would be overwhelming for sure. I sometimes skip it, when I give plain yogurt or eggs...the thought of garlic yogurt makes me gag. Not so bad when topping the raw meat with garlic.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama was the only dog who wouldn't eat it so she got the tablets. Otherwise I had to hide it in a big glob of canned food. 

Rafi get two half scoops per day. He will eat anything.

Also, you're supposed to introduce it gradually and work up to the full dose.


----------



## Disavio (May 3, 2012)

How are the tablets working? I checked Amazon but the few who bought it did not seem to like it.

Thanks for all the feedback!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Disavio (May 3, 2012)

Reason for asking (tablets) my girls Pebbles is surprisingly picky about the powder BOG lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Does the Bug off Garlic really work? We will be giving Heartwork/flea/tick prevention starting June 1st, but we have a trailer and the misqitoes were really bad this last weekend and wouldn't leave poor Jake alone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I intend on ordering the tablets in the next week. The bugs out here are ridiculous and frontline clearly isn't working.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

lzver said:


> Does the Bug off Garlic really work? We will be giving Heartwork/flea/tick prevention starting June 1st, but we have a trailer and the misqitoes were really bad this last weekend and wouldn't leave poor Jake alone.


I haven't noticed that it made a difference with mosquitoes. I use it for ticks mainly and it definitely works to keep ticks off. I think it discourages fleas but if you have a lot of them the dog will still get bitten. 

I find that NEEM protect spray works well to protect Rafi (and me, I spray it on myself too) from mosquitoes and biting flies. Ark Naturals Neem Protect Spray -- 8 fl oz - Vitacost

I don't use any pesticides on my dogs so it's all natural stuff.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What is really funny is that if I put stuff in his bowl, Beau just goes along and eats it no matter what.......

Now I have thrown food at him, like, you know a piece of bacon, hot dog (long story there, I don't buy them), cheese, and he looks at it like it is alien spawn and bats it around like a cat before he decides that maybe he will eat it. It took him 30 minutes to decide to eat a strawberry. 

My other dogs were more like vacuum cleaners.........but........the garlic does not phase him in his food.


----------



## Disavio (May 3, 2012)

Let me know if the tablets work for picky eaters like my girl Pebbles!

Thx for all feedback, it is appreciated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

